# America’s Got Talent Vegas LIVE Backstage VIP



## Retired & Loving It! (Jan 7, 2022)

Such a cool experience!


----------



## terry123 (Jan 7, 2022)

After seeing a piece of news about how AGT, The Voice and other "talent shows" are mostly staged and fake, I am not too interested in them anymore.  Every now and then I hear a voice I like and check out their you tube videos but I don't think the shows themselves are real.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2022)

The shows have to be directed to be fun but I don't believe they are totally fake.  They are all Real people for one thing.  I love The Voice and also watch ADT.  Good shows!!!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jan 14, 2022)

terry123 said:


> After seeing a piece of news about how AGT, The Voice and other "talent shows" are mostly staged and fake, I am not too interested in them anymore.  Every now and then I hear a voice I like and check out their you tube videos but I don't think the shows themselves are real.


Each act that we saw live was amazing! I do hate that a lot of the show is staged & scripted.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jan 14, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> The shows have to be directed to be fun but I don't believe they are totally fake.  They are all Real people for one thing.  I love The Voice and also watch ADT.  Good shows!!!


We love watching them! We love The Voice as well!


----------

